# perdido river?



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

If I launch in florida and fish the river do I need a alabama license if I fish the alabama side if the river?


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

yes, they wont believe that you caught all the fish on the florida side


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I was checked one time when I first started fishing there. I was checked on the Florida side by Florida FWC and I was ok, but they said if I go to the other side, I better have a Alabama license. You also need a license for whatever boat ramp you launch from.


----------

